# 15'4'' Gheenoe + 6hp



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Should push it 16-17 mph with one person and probably 12ish with 2 adults. 

A nice, lightweight combo that's plenty fast if you don't need to go far. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Kayak [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

U gonna love your 'Noe


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard Kayakfisher1-Or used to be 
anyway... 
Congrats on the Gheenoe.
There are thousands of 'em out there that have
4,5,6 and 8 HP on them that are used daily.
You don't need a 15 on a Hi-Sider to have fun!
Enjoy!


----------



## kayakfisher (Aug 15, 2009)

I got the 6 hp today. It needs a little rope pull work but it runs well. Still waiting on the boat delivery from Florida. Thanks for the posts on the speed. I will post some Pics when it gets here. I will not be adding decks or anything just seats and a front spotlight.

Thanks again


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

here's me (probably a svelte 195lb at the time) ripping along in my hi sider at about 13-14mph with a 5hp Mariner.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The small motors are a LOT of fun ...


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 6hp 4-stroke tohatsu on a 13' highsider. It gets 11-12mph with 2 people and about 14-15mph with one. Got it on a jackplate with some setback too it.


----------



## kayakfisher (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is a photo of what I have done so far. I got the motor today and tested it out. The lower unit on the 6hp was beyond repair so I picked up a nice 4.5 to get me through duck season and I will get a new 9.9 after the first of the year. Tested the 4.5 today - pushed 2 people 10mph, I have not ran it solo yet.  I had to drill a 2 1/2 hole for the centerpin seats and added 2 more jack nuts. The seat mounts have springs between the base and the receiver plate. I am 6'2'' and the seat height is perfect for me. Next will be trolling motor mount and I am trying to decide between the 2.5 and 4 inch jack plate from Tom (got his quotes this week). All I will ever run is a 9.9. Is the extra 1/2 inch and lower profile worth the extra $50 or will the 4 inch fit my needs?

Thanks for the input ( and yes my kayaks have dust already!)


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are my favorite Seats 

TSG Beats Bob's ... I know I have Both ... Dave


----------

